# Buffet abuse



## Grenadier (Jan 3, 2008)

Reminds me of the standup comic who tells the "You go now!" jokes about the Chinese buffet, but this one is for real.  

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,319688,00.html



> *HOUMA, La. &#8212;  A 6-foot-3, 265-pound man says a restaurant overcharged him for his trips to the buffet line, then banned him and a relative because they're hearty eaters.*
> 
> A spokesman for the restaurant denies the claim.
> 
> ...


 
I actually side with the restaurant on this matter.

It's really no different than fat people having to pay for two seats on an airplane if they cannot fit in a single one. 

Furthermore, it's a private business.  They do have the right to refuse service.


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there should be 'truth in advertising'. 

If they offer a buffet for $15.00 ... then customers should be able to eat from the buffet for $15.00. If there are certain foods that are too costly to include in the $15.00 buffet price, the Resturant should remove those items from the buffet line. 

I can't imagine that it is good business to piss off a regular customer.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2008)

A buffet I ate at in Ohio had an extra charge for some items, including the crab legs.  If there was a sign signifying such then I side with the resraunt.  If not, then they should change their policies and put up such signage, and eat the bill in this case.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to side with the customer on this one.  If you're going to have an "all-you-can-eat" buffet, you need to be prepared for anything that walks through the door.  IMO, size isn't even a factor; I know two regular-sized guys who put a major hurtin' on the Pizza Hut lunch buffet twice weekly.  If their taste for the high-end dishes is cutting into the profit margin, then make the dishes a la carte.  I suspect that that isn't what's happening here, though.  I doubt the owner ran the numbers on what these gentlemen were costing him, but rather had a visceral reaction to the two fat guys at the feed trough and felt emboldened to do something about it.  And why wouldn't he, with the way people dump on overweight people these days?


----------



## crushing (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the restaurant should put up a sign like Bob says, or remove the items like Michael says to help protect themselves from people who will game the 'system'.

Just as there should be 'truth in advertising', there are reasonable expectations of the parties involved.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2008)

The obese guy should just simply find another restaurant to eat in, because there's gotta be more than just ONE chinese buffet restaurant in the city... and the restaurant should do what Mike and Bob said... make it an additional price should they include high end items. 

Unfortunately life isn't that simple for some people.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 3, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> IMO, size isn't even a factor; I know two regular-sized guys who put a major hurtin' on the Pizza Hut lunch buffet



Yeah, I've seen this happen myself!


----------



## elder999 (Jan 3, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> The obese guy should just simply find another restaurant to eat in, because there's gotta be more than just ONE chinese buffet restaurant in the city... and the restaurant should do what Mike and Bob said... make it an additional price should they include high end items.
> 
> Unfortunately life isn't that simple for some people.


 

6'3", 265 might not be particularly obese-I mean, he's a big guy, but not necessarily obese: a 6'3"frame might easily support 265 lbs. with a fair amount of that being muscle. 

The restaurant is wrong, pure and simple, and should advertise this practice before they initiate it-or, at least have told the patrons of their establishment before serving them. The whole waiter-patron conversation constitutes a legally binding contract: "What'll you have?" 
"I'll have the buffet special." 
"So will I." 
"Two buffet specials, then."

Springing an additional charge on them afterward constitutes a form of fraud.

Hell, I've done some serious damage at the seafood buffet at the Rio, and no one ever looked twice-or told me to lay off on the lobster tails (ate close to twenty, once...)


----------



## tellner (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a lot like the viatical benefits companies. They bought life insurance policies for pennies on the dollar from AIDS patients. The contract which they wrote stipulated that they would pay a certain amount per month or a certain percentage of medical bills until the customer died. When people started living longer and costing them money they tried to cancel the contracts on the grounds that it interfered with their business model. Note that I said "tried". 

The restaurant wrote the contract. It accepted a fee that it set in return for certain goods. If they don't like the results they can change the contract _next time_, or they can change their prices. They can refuse to serve those particular people. But having customers arrested because they didn't make their projected profit on a particular sale? No.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 3, 2008)

The customers are the wronged party here - unless, as has been said, there was a clearly visible sign stating that certain items cost extra.  The restaurant erred - badly.  This type of negative publicity could easily kill the restaurant, if enough people object by avoiding it.


----------



## Stan (Jan 3, 2008)

A buffet's business model is to figure out what the average person eats, and price it accordingly.  Do they give money back to someone who barely eats one plate of food?  Of course not.  That's the point of a buffet.  Two people, no matter how big of an eater they are, shouldn't effect the average that much.  


It reminds me of the fallacy of saying that a car model that is rated very reliable is actually junk because you know someone who had a lemon.  The average takes into account the lemon, and still says that the average car of that model is reliable.


----------



## Ray (Jan 3, 2008)

I also say the customers are the wronged party.  The business may loose on one customer and make a healthy profit on other customers.  If the price he charges doesn't cover his expenses, then he needs to raise his price or stop having a buffett.

Some days you eat the bear, some days the bear eats you.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 3, 2008)

elder999 said:


> 6'3", 265 might not be particularly obese-I mean, he's a big guy, but not necessarily obese: a 6'3"frame might easily support 265 lbs. with a fair amount of that being muscle. quote]
> 
> You beat me to it. For example, the US Army's max weight for over 40 and 6'3" is 220.  45 more pounds is only 18% over the weight allowance and can easily be adjusted based on muscle mass.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 3, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Yeah, I've seen this happen myself!



I have seen average teen-age boys put a hurt'n on a buffet bar.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not a particularly large perosn here but I think that buffet's are scared of me.  I would have to side with the customer's in this case.  They should not have been over charged.  However, I also feel the restaurant has the right to refuse service but in this case they really handled it poorly.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2008)

I also side with the customer and echo the idea that an offshore worker (have you seen these guys??) is not necessarily obese at the weight given.

These guys are regulars, pay for their food.  It's not as thought the manager or owner didn't have the opportunity to have a conversation with them or put a sign up before the next time they came.  They couldn't have been surprised at how much these guys put away after witnessing it three times per week for EIGHT MONTHS.

If they weren't forewarned, and there was no posted sign, the restraunt owes them a refund, a policy, and a notification of a change in price.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> I have seen average teen-age boys put a hurt'n on a buffet bar.



My ears are burning. I'm no longer a teen-ager but I can still Kenpo a buffet bar with the best of them.

No sign, no extra charge. Simple matter.


----------



## tellner (Jan 3, 2008)

Which brings up another topic...

Is it possible to have a successful martial arts school that isn't near a good Asian restaurant?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 3, 2008)

I go to a local Chinese Buffet quite often. "Super Chia Buffet"*

It's interesting because they charge an adult rate and a kids rate; the kids rate is based on age (so much per year).  There are items there tin the latter afternoon that are not part of the "lunch buffet" but they are marked as such (they cost extra.... mostly the pricier seafood).  I go there with my kids maybe once a month and I'm very strict with them that they do not take anything unless the eat it, and that does not include multiple trips to the desert buffet.







*It's actually "Super China Buffet" but the 'n' is burnt out on  their sign so at night it says "Super Chi a Buffet" so it's become a running joke with the family


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2008)

tellner said:


> Which brings up another topic...
> 
> Is it possible to have a successful martial arts school that isn't near a good Asian restaurant?


 
It is in China and Japan


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> It's interesting because they charge an adult rate and a kids rate; the kids rate is based on age (so much per year).  There are items there tin the latter afternoon that are not part of the "lunch buffet" but they are marked as such (they cost extra.... mostly the pricier seafood).  I go there with my kids maybe once a month and I'm very strict with them that they do not take anything unless the eat it, and that does not include multiple trips to the desert buffet.


Buffet etiquette ... I've often wondered if buffet restraunts should just post a sign at the head of the line outlining this.

We also occasionally eat at a buffet who prices children according to age, has a senior citizen discount and all adults are charged the same, regardless of how much or what they take. "All you can eat" _means_ "all you can eat" _unless they specify otherwise_.

However, my kids abide by the scout rules: Take half as much as you think you can eat on your first trip. After you finish that plate and your drink, if you still find yourself *hungry* then you may go back for more - and only one trip to the dessert bar. 

But again, this is voluntary behavior - it hasn't been asked of us and we could certainly make a dozen trips to the buffet as we pleased ... there's no sign limiting us.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Reminds me of the standup comic who tells the "You go now!" jokes about the Chinese buffet, but this one is for real.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,319688,00.html
> 
> ...




Being 6'3" and 295 lbs.  (* Need to loose some after the holidays *) and 21.3% body fat this morning I can see where people might get upset about what someone might eat. 

But as others have most likely stated, if there were no signs for extra charges then the sign for "ALL YOU CAN EAT" would have been in false advertisement. I saw signs in Japan for places that said "No Sumo". (* It was during the visit many Freshman Sumo still looking to gain weight/mass to Nygoya. *) So they did not let them eat. They even looked at me funny. As I did not eat off the buffet but off the menu they did not have a problems.


----------



## crushing (Jan 3, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> However, my kids abide by the scout rules: Take half as much as you think you can eat on your first trip. After you finish that plate and your drink, if you still find yourself *hungry* then you may go back for more - and only one trip to the dessert bar.


 
That is certainly better than my:  Take 1.5 times as much as you think you can eat on your first trip, then only half that on the second trip and clean both plates.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 3, 2008)

crushing said:


> That is certainly better than my: Take 1.5 times as much as you think you can eat on your first trip, then only half that on the second trip and clean both plates.


 
"You go now!"


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2008)

The customer's right. 

The restaurant did not advertise any limitations on the buffet, and it appears that they had not double charged him on multiple prior visits. They had no basis to do this to him out of the blue.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> However, my kids abide by the scout rules: Take half as much as you think you can eat on your first trip. After you finish that plate and your drink, if you still find yourself *hungry* then you may go back for more - and only one trip to the dessert bar.
> 
> But again, this is voluntary behavior - it hasn't been asked of us and we could certainly make a dozen trips to the buffet as we pleased ... there's no sign limiting us.



I think the rule you stated above is not only polite but it shows signs for health and not over eating just to over eat. If the child/person wants to think about what they put on that plate then they have to think and choose what they want to eat first. This also stops waste most likely. 

One trip to the dessert bar is also good health for over all sugars.

Yet, you are correct, unless specified you could visit as many times as you want.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 3, 2008)

I think places like this play the law of averages.  Overall they make money although they make more on some and may even lose a bit on others..it works out.

Until someone comes along who is a 'regular' (several times a week) and eats more than they 'pay'... you are losing money on them every time and unfortunately you can't afford a regular like that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I saw the owner of one of our local buffets crying as we were leaving after a camp the one year....they just couldn't restock fast enough.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> I have seen average teen-age boys put a hurt'n on a buffet bar.


When I was a lad... my buddies and I put quite a hurting on more than one buffet or all-you-can-eat place.

In fact, the guy who did the most damage was the skinniest of us!:jaws::eye-popping::shrug:


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 3, 2008)

crushing said:


> That is certainly better than my:  Take 1.5 times as much as you think you can eat on your first trip, then only half that on the second trip and clean both plates.


Well... my method is to take a little of everything that looks good the first time.

Then go back for more of the stuff that was good.

Then go back to make sure....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Well... my method is to take a little of everything that looks good the first time.
> 
> Then go back for more of the stuff that was good.
> 
> Then go back to make sure....


 
Jks9199, you and I have the same method.  I will add that I may add in a couple of more times just to make sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (it is a good thing that I only go to a buffet once every couple of months)


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think I saw the owner of one of our local buffets crying as we were leaving after a camp the one year....they just couldn't restock fast enough.



The place in Southgate Plaza? But they didn't say I couldn't go back for eighteenths!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Jks9199, you and I have the same method.  I will add that I may add in a couple of more times just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say you had to stop at three trips...

It's just that I can't intake that much anymore without multiple, serious repercussions.  And not just in the waist line...

We used to have a seafood chain in my area where just about everything was all you can eat; you could get more of the same, or any lesser priced item on the menu.  We wore out more than one waiter/waitress there when I was younger...  Lots of fond memories of that place, because with 2 younger brothers, and the occasional visit by an assortment of cousins, it was one of the few places my folks could afford to take us on my dad's government salary...  And there was a carousel in the mall, and you got tickets for a free ride at the restaurant.

(Of course, in hindsight, I'm surprised the carousel combined with all-you-can-shovel didn't lead to some other forms of gastric excitement!)


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 3, 2008)

Althought it was not a buffet, one of the saddest dining experiences I ever witnessed was at the Thursday night, all you can eat lobster nights at Pappadeaux's. 

Now, I spent a bit of time on the South Shore. I've got (or at least had) some lobstermen in the family (Mom's cousins). But, I don't eat the damn things. 

One night, I watched Ray and Steven eat about thirty lobsters between them. I truly appreciate that gluttony is one of the seven deadly sins, because of that visit. oh.... <<shudder>> ... just thinking about it makes me swear off the 'all you can eat' idea.

Just because you can do a thing, it doesn't mean you must do a thing.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 3, 2008)

michaeledward said:


> Althought it was not a buffet, one of the saddest dining experiences I ever witnessed was at the Thursday night, all you can eat lobster nights at Pappadeaux's.
> 
> Now, I spent a bit of time on the South Shore. I've got (or at least had) some lobstermen in the family (Mom's cousins). But, I don't eat the damn things.
> 
> ...


 
At my last job we used to go to an Indian restaurant buffet for mongo helpings of Chicken Tiki Masala. Now, I am sure there is some contradiction with why they offered the buffet and what we intended to do with it. We stuffed ourselves every "Orange Chicken Monday" as we called it. But I am sure that is downright distasteful in Indian culture. Nonetheless, we had a blast, and I think they enjoyed watching us eat.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 4, 2008)

If you really want to be appalled by excess and waste, take a cruise.  Unbelievable.  You have two choices for an entree each night at dinner, and people would take both just because they can and then leave half of each.  And don't get me started on the midnight chocolate buffet (ugh!)


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 4, 2008)

not really a buffet, but reminds me of when i used to take advantage of the fishmarkets samplers in tokyo department stores.  i ate way more than i have in some sushibars, also i tried a fair bit of really expensive and really rare fish and whale sorts.  

i don't know if it was wrong, but i was pushing it a bit.  the trick was to really spread out and not get noticed.

in the case of buffets, unfortunately or fortunately im not that a big eater.  but i always wondered how buffets sustain a bunch of people who eat mass amounts. 


j


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2008)

arnisador said:


> The place in Southgate Plaza? But they didn't say I couldn't go back for eighteenths!


That was the one. I think it was after that visit they switched their recipes cuz th foods been crappy ever since, lol.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 4, 2008)

kaizasosei said:


> not really a buffet, but reminds me of when i used to take advantage of the fishmarkets samplers in tokyo department stores.  i ate way more than i have in some sushibars, also i tried a fair bit of really expensive and really rare fish and whale sorts.
> 
> i don't know if it was wrong, but i was pushing it a bit.  the trick was to really spread out and not get noticed.
> 
> ...


That's not really very different from making dinner of bar snacks...  There was a time when you could put a pretty good "meal" together from the bar snacks, for the price of a drink or two...  

(I don't spend much time in bars; it may not be as true anymore.)


----------



## elder999 (Jan 4, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> That's not really very different from making dinner of bar snacks... There was a time when you could put a pretty good "meal" together from the bar snacks, for the price of a drink or two...
> 
> (I don't spend much time in bars; it may not be as true anymore.)


 
Showin' yer age there, Jim.....:lol:


----------



## tellner (Jan 4, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> That's not really very different from making dinner of bar snacks...  There was a time when you could put a pretty good "meal" together from the bar snacks, for the price of a drink or two...



And a century ago there were free lunch counters in the saloons...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2008)

tellner said:


> And a century ago there were free lunch counters in the saloons...



Bring back the good old days!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2008)

A concern of mine is that with the increase in buffets, what is that doing to the quality of the food we eat? How much of that crab and shrimp and other food is obtained from areas where the quality standards are less than we'd like to believe?

There's also the environmental aspect.  Much of that cheep crab is Russian, and the Russian crab beds are in danger of being over fished and seriously depleted, as the Russian fishing industry doesn't have the limits and standards the US does.  What about heavy metal content in that cheep shrimp from SE Asia?


----------



## crushing (Jan 4, 2008)

tellner said:


> And a century ago there were free lunch counters in the saloons...


 


arnisador said:


> Bring back the good old days!


 
I think the OP about the "Buffet abuse" shows those days are gone forever.  It just takes a few to abuse a system to shut it down.

"Hey barkeep, I would like to order a water, also do you have any more plates for the free lunch counter?"


----------

